# aussie bogging



## aussie-bogger (Dec 5, 2012)

g'day , I'm new to the forum and thought I put up a video of a local race from here , it's called kamfari an it's a 4 hour mud enduro


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

that was awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

nice video bro ....looks like majority is can am haha should have been some popos atleast :/ :welcome:


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome vid man!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice work...Thanks!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Great vid, that looked like ALOT of fun !!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------

